

Ask HN: Anybody want to be a cofounder on a developed word association website? - janders4

I've spent the last 5 years and 1500+ hours developing this word association website in my spare time:  http://www.thlinx.com&#60;p&#62;I want to apply for the winter funding cycle at YCombinator (due Oct. 30th), and I want to find a passionate cofounder with a complimentary skill set to apply with me.&#60;p&#62;Anybody interested?
======
propercoil
So you are looking for someone that will manage the website while you go try
out ycombinator on a different idea? i might want to do that

